# 5 favorite westerns



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

5. butch cassidy and the sundance kid
4. unforgiven
3. rio bravo
2. tombstone
1. the good the bad & the ugly

honorable mention for tv series: deadwood


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

1. The good, bad, and ugly
2. Tombstone
3. 3:10 to Yuma (new one)
4. Rio Bravo
5. The Magnificent Seven


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

AaronC said:


> 1. The good, bad, and ugly
> 2. Tombstone
> 3. 3:10 to Yuma (new one)
> 4. Rio Bravo
> 5. The Magnificent Seven



√
√
√
The Long Riders
Rogue of the Rio Grande








...cuz I do believe I'm star-struck by _Myrna Loy_?!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

1.Jeremiah Johnson
2.Death Hunt
3.Hombre
4.Butch Cassidy
5.Once upon a Time in the West


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Until a few weeks ago, I had never heard of a movie called _Duck You Sucker_...

Now I'm seeing it mentioned everywhere?! I have added it to my Netflix queue to check it out. It can't be a _total_ flop -- having been directed by Sergio Leone and scored by Ennio Morricone, can it?

No spoilers please, but is anyone here familiar with this one?


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

Thwupp-p-p said:


> Until a few weeks ago, I had never heard of a movie called _Duck You Sucker_...
> 
> Now I'm seeing it mentioned everywhere?! I have added it to my Netflix queue to check it out. It can't be a _total_ flop -- having been directed by Sergio Leone and scored by Ennio Morricone, can it?
> 
> No spoilers please, but is anyone here familiar with this one? :question:


yes its good for the 2nd gen spaghetti style very underrated (probably due to the awkward title)
coburn wasnt eastwood but then again nobody ever was


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

wilbanba said:


> ...coburn wasnt eastwood but then again nobody ever was










...And too, I'm having trouble imagining Rod Steiger in a _Western_ -- but we'll see...


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

1. Tombstone
2. unforgiven
3. Jeremiah Johnson
4. butch cassidy and the sundance kid
5. Young guns 2


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

It's pretty hard to shave it down to only five, but here are five of my favorites that haven't been mentioned yet.
1 Man Called Horse
2 Little Big Man
3 My Name Is Nobody
4 Angle And The Badman
5 Mackenna's Gold

P.S. Myrna Loy is hot hot hot !


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

smitty said:


> ...P.S. Myrna Loy is hot hot hot !


----------

